# [off topic] La guerre en iraq c parti

## px

il est 3h59, la guerre est partie: "breaking new cnn: anti aircraft missiles launched over kabul"

no comment

----------

## DuF

ils vont nous dire qu'ils font une guerre propre, avec frappes chirurgicales....

ça m'énerve trop cette histoire préfère ne rien dire, vais m'emporter !

----------

## Atreillou

pour le moment c du propre...

les autres 3000 bombes sont prevus pour ce soir  :Sad: 

ca craint...

----------

## spOOwn

pour le moment, je n'ai entendu dire qu'on n'as lancé "que" 40 tomahawks, ce qui n'est deja pas mal en soit...

et peut etre deja des victimes civiles mais ca reste a confirmé...

ppfff Bush et son pétrole   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Wallalai

 *DuF wrote:*   

> ils vont nous dire qu'ils font une guerre propre, avec frappes chirurgicales....
> 
> ça m'énerve trop cette histoire préfère ne rien dire, vais m'emporter !

 

Entièrement d'accord, c'est fou la propension qu'ont les journalistes et les hommes politiques à utiliser les mots à mauvais escient.  :Confused: 

----------

## groutchopok

c triste oui...de voir que les cons ont le pouvoir    :Crying or Very sad: 

(merde serieux c flippant...on vit où là?)

----------

## px

quand on pense que c'est le peuple qui elit, ca fait leet : )

----------

## DuF

enfin bon en parlant de peuple qui élit..... voici la lettre ouverte de Michael Moore =>

 *Quote:*   

> Lettre ouverte de Michael Moore
> 
> Michael Moore est un réalisateur américain. Extraits de "Mike contre-attaque", publié aux éditions La Découverte, Paris 2000. Ce pamphlet anti Bush vient d'être élu " livre de l'année " en Grande Bretagne.
> 
> Cher georges
> ...

 

----------

## px

c'est génial la politique, y'a pas a dire

----------

## spOOwn

et avec ca, il est encore président, c'est un drole de peuple que l'Amérique   :Confused: 

----------

## Nectroom

 *spOOwn wrote:*   

> et avec ca, il est encore président, c'est un drole de peuple que l'Amérique  

 

La Belgique  aussi avec nos Cher () socialistes  :Very Happy: 

----------

